# 263111 Victoria State Sponsorship



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello,

I have started this thread to know the status of the people's application who have/had applied for Victoria State Sponsorship under ANZSCO 263111.

Can you all from 263111 applied/applying for Victoria state sponsorship put in you details here

Regards,


----------



## urover (Jan 28, 2014)

I applied on 28th May and got rejection email today for 263111. 60 points.


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi,

What reason did they give?

thanks,
manoj


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

urover said:


> I applied on 28th May and got rejection email today for 263111. 60 points.


Hi,

What reason did they give?

I am too thinking for Victoria SS as i am 5 points short (ACS 261311)?

Thanks,
Manoj Kumar


----------



## urover (Jan 28, 2014)

Standard rejection response:

_While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria._


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Friends, 
I have applied for Victoria State Sponsorship on 06-Jun-2014 under 262111(Database Administrator) occupation. It was instructed to me in an email saying that the _whole process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made_. *Now 13 weeks has been completed but I haven't receive any reply so far*. Could someone advise me whether this is normal scenario and how long it might take approximately at the max. Thank you all. 

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## urover (Jan 28, 2014)

Karthik1990 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for Victoria State Sponsorship on 06-Jun-2014 under 262111(Database Administrator) occupation. It was instructed to me in an email saying that the _whole process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made_. *Now 13 weeks has been completed but I haven't receive any reply so far*. Could someone advise me whether this is normal scenario and how long it might take approximately at the max. Thank you all.
> 
> Regards,
> Karthik


If it's been so long, you can be sure of a reject. It means you didn't qualify in 13 weeks of selections, so don't be hopeful. 

Btw, how many points do you have?


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

urover said:


> If it's been so long, you can be sure of a reject. It means you didn't qualify in 13 weeks of selections, so don't be hopeful.
> 
> Btw, how many points do you have?


Hi Urover,

can you enlighten us your logic to suggest "sure rejection".
12 weeks time is approximate processing time.

Karthik, some people got invite after 15 weeks. please stay positive. I too completed 14 weeks.

Regards,
VC


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

urover said:


> If it's been so long, you can be sure of a reject. It means you didn't qualify in 13 weeks of selections, so don't be hopeful.
> 
> Btw, how many points do you have?


Hi, It's really shocking me on reading your message. However, I am having 70 points including 5 points from State Sponsorship. 

Is there anyone in this forum got Victoria State sponsorship beyond 12 weeks ? 

Regrads, 
Karthik


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

dev_aus said:


> Hi Urover,
> 
> can you enlighten us your logic to suggest "sure rejection".
> 12 weeks time is approximate processing time.
> ...


Thank you Dev for your encouraging words. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Try it of 189, i got invite after 2 rounds, 60 pts.


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Visionary said:


> Try it of 189, i got invite after 2 rounds, 60 pts.


Hi, My occupation Database Administrator 262111 is only available in CSQL. Hence, I cannot apply for 189. Only option for me is through 190.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

urover said:


> If it's been so long, you can be sure of a reject. It means you didn't qualify in 13 weeks of selections, so don't be hopeful.
> 
> Btw, how many points do you have?


It seems like you're right. So does that mean if we don't receive invitation after 12 weeks meaning our chances will be hopeless?


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Any updates everyone?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> It seems like you're right. So does that mean if we don't receive invitation after 12 weeks meaning our chances will be hopeless?


I don't think so. i have seen some people who got invitation even after 12 week . but i agree VIC is now rejecting majority of the application specially occupation related to ICT.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I don't think so. i have seen some people who got invitation even after 12 week . but i agree VIC is now rejecting majority of the application specially occupation related to ICT.


Sighhhh. Sleepless night


----------



## urover (Jan 28, 2014)

Anybody got updates for their applications? All those that were "shocked", please respond.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Submitted my EOI yesterday and informed VIC. got my invitation in the morning. 
PS:- I got my VIC SS in november.


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi All, My VIC state sponsorship was rejected in the month of Sep. Is there any I can reapply to the same ? 

Regards, 
Karthik


----------



## kumar21 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Sorry *



Karthik1990 said:


> Hi All, My VIC state sponsorship was rejected in the month of Sep. Is there any I can reapply to the same ?
> 
> Regards,
> Karthik


You will have to wait for 6 months to re-apply.


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,

I've applied for Victoria SS under 263111.
I'm on-shore applicant and I have friend in Victoria.
Do you think I could receive the invitation?

I'm also considering NSW SS, but I don't know how Victorian assessing authority could see that in terms of "commitment". Anyone who had two states?

Cheers
Martin


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

Any update on this ? I also have submitted an Victoria application for 190 sponsorship, but no response yet..


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

Karthik1990 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for Victoria State Sponsorship on 06-Jun-2014 under 262111(Database Administrator) occupation. It was instructed to me in an email saying that the _whole process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made_. *Now 13 weeks has been completed but I haven't receive any reply so far*. Could someone advise me whether this is normal scenario and how long it might take approximately at the max. Thank you all.
> 
> Regards,
> Karthik




Any update ?


----------



## umcruh (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI (190) for Victoria on 2 Feb 2018 for ANZSCO code 263111.
I am having 70 points (including 5 for SS).Any one on the same boat and can throw some light upon how much approx time to receive the pre-invite?


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

My friend got rejected after 4 weeks. She is 70 +5 (State Sponsorship). She applied in Jan and received the rejection 1st week of Feb 2018.


----------



## umcruh (Oct 20, 2017)

melsyd0617 said:


> My friend got rejected after 4 weeks. She is 70 +5 (State Sponsorship). She applied in Jan and received the rejection 1st week of Feb 2018.


I wonder what might be the reason of rejection despite having healthy points?


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

umcruh said:


> I wonder what might be the reason of rejection despite having healthy points?


i applied to Vic, NSW & Tas with 70 points (65+5) for 263111 on 5th Dec 2017 and its been 10 weeks now. I have not heard anything. not sure how long i need to wait before they approve or Reject.


:clock:


----------



## umcruh (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi friends,

Did anyone receive a pre-invite recently at 70 points (65 + 5 ) from Victoria?


----------



## singha88 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi all

Can you please help me with Vic state nomination for 263111. 
I do have work experience for more than 5 years. but my skill assessment shows only from Mar 2017. VIc State has confirmed they will go as per CV not as per skill assessment.
so my agent has put 0 points for work experience, my question is do we have to update the work exp points in EOI to get a pre invite or they will check CV. I Have 65[189] and 70[VIC 190]
ANZCO 263111 // PTE points 20 // Edu 15 // Age 30 // SS 5
for VIC Should i add work exp points in EOI to get pre invite ? or is there anyone who has lodgedEOI in Jan 18 and still waiting for pre invite ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

singha88 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can you please help me with Vic state nomination for 263111.
> I do have work experience for more than 5 years. but my skill assessment shows only from Mar 2017. VIc State has confirmed they will go as per CV not as per skill assessment.
> ...


In short no. They look at all experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singha88 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can you please help me with Vic state nomination for 263111.
> I do have work experience for more than 5 years. but my skill assessment shows only from Mar 2017. VIc State has confirmed they will go as per CV not as per skill assessment.
> ...


The agent has done the correct thing
You CANNOT claim points in EOI

Till you get a preinvite, there is no way you can submit your CV

The only alternative is if you can get a job offer from VIC, in which case you become eligible to apply directly bypassing this preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## singha88 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ok thanks for your prompt reply !! 

So is it normal wait to get pre invite ! 

I lodged EOI in Jan18 with 70 points with work experience.points as 0. How will state know that I have fulfilled the min work experience criteria if work experience points are 0 in EOI 

I am still waiting for my pre invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singha88 said:


> Ok thanks for your prompt reply !!
> 
> So is it normal wait to get pre invite !
> 
> ...


There are thousands of applicants and a few hundred get invited in each category
How and why they choose a particular applicant over others , is shrouded in mystery 

You have to wait it out

Cheers


----------



## yogeshyadav09 (Aug 21, 2018)

*263111 Vitoria state nomination wait time*

Hello, 

Did any receive invite from Victoria at 65+5=70 points?
Any chance of receiving invite on these points for code 263111 in year 2018?
No hope for 189 @ 65 points


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Dear Folks,

I am applying for 190 Victoria SS and just want to know whether I can show jewelery and property as proof of funds?


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

bumping up this for the 190 people in 263111

how has everyone been and their results ?


----------

